# Crocodile eats chainsaw



## aarcuda (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, here's something you don't hear everyday. A big ol croc was a little upset at the noise and ATE the darn saw. but theres a lesson to be learned here. but im not sure what it is.

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/12526001/

Crocodile comes out on top after fight with saw
Chainsaw unusable after being attacked by 14.5-foot saltwater crocodile

SYDNEY, Australia - A 14.5-foot crocodile mauled a chainsaw a worker was using Friday to clear up debris left by a tropical storm that lashed northern Australia. While the croc and worker were both uninjured, the saw's woodcutting days are over.

Freddy Buckland was cutting up a tree that fell against a crocodile enclosure at the Corroboree Park Tavern, 50 miles east of the northern port city of Darwin when the crocodile, called Brutus, apparently took exception to the chainsaw's noise and attacked. 

"As he was trimming up the tree on the outside the croc jumped out of the water and sped along the tree about 18, 20 feet and actually grabbed the chainsaw out of his hands," said Peter Shappert, the tavern's owner.

"It must have been the noise. ... I don't think he was actually trying to grab Freddy, but I'm not sure. He had a fair go at him. ... I think he just grabbed the first thing he could and it happened to be the chainsaw," Shappert added.

Neither Buckland nor Brutus were injured.

The saltwater crocodile, which Shappert said he now is considering renaming Two-stroke in honor of the saw's fuel, appeared to like the snack.

"He chewed on the chainsaw for about an hour-and-a-half, then we finally got it out," Shappert said, adding that the saw was destroyed when it finally was retrieved from Brutus' giant jaws.

Saltwater crocodiles have been known to attack small power boats, apparently because they do not like the noise of outboard motors.


----------



## Bermie (Apr 28, 2006)

That's funny! 
Glad no-one was hurt.


----------



## crashagn (Apr 28, 2006)

be nice of we could see the after pics of the saw


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Apr 28, 2006)

I guess i would be glad it wasnt my A$$ the croc eat....but i wouldnt be happy about my saw :angry2:


----------



## aarcuda (Apr 28, 2006)

KRIKEY! That's a mean little bugger ain't he?


----------



## sawn_penn (Apr 28, 2006)

This other thread in the Chainsaw forum has some photos:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=32492


----------

